# Loosing my focus: Another 2015 BBD



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm really having a hard time focusing at the office lately.
With my new screen saver and all.:mrgreen:
All the way back from packing a 30/30 winchester as a youth, to this year. I've always dreamed of killing that mid-thirty inch wide, 200"+ buck but as each year goes by, I realized more and more that it was just a dream.
Then it happened, that buck of a lifetime was in my sights and the rest was history.
Now I find myself staring at my computer screen and imagine how good he's going to look on the wall and what cool things Packout will do with it to bring it back to life.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome buck. He is a stud that's for sure.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! What a toad.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Incredible buck. He will look great on the wall!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If loosing your focus isnt working maybe you could try tightening it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

VERY NICE RIDGE!

So many GREAT bucks harvested this year its unreal.....:!:....


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

That thing is a stud!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Ridge is just giving you guys a sneak peek. It is what I call a "once-in-a-lifetimer". Congrats to Ridge, he deserves it.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

So ridge, when are you hosting the UWN big buck killin' seminar?  such a stud buck. huge congrats to you you've earned it after all your hard work through the years. Do you still feel like it's quittin time??


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow that is a MONSTER. I love the character he's got.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice, but if you keep killing the small one you will never shoot the big one :mrgreen:
Congrats.


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Real nice Ridge! We're you at the Maverick in G-ville?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I'd run the other way if I see that big SOB!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

rockroller said:


> Real nice Ridge! We're you at the Maverick in G-ville?


Yes I was, did we talk?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Great buck. 
Field pics ?


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Yes I was, did we talk?


Yes I had the short bus


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

2full said:


> Great buck.
> Field pics ?


No field pics. yet but how about the kill shot video?
The footage isn't the greatest but I did film it myself while I shot. 
The brush was too high to use my tripod, so I took the shooting"V" off my monopod and screwed my camera onto it. I then leaned the monopod up against a dead tree, pointing towards the buck. I had to used the same tree as a rest to shoot from, that's why the camera moves around a little and after each shot.
Where this buck was bedded, he could only be seen from my side of the canyon and within a couple hundred yard window along the ridgeline. 
I could see the buck even falling asleep just before I shot.
I guess he felt fairly safe in this bedding spot. I ended up seeing eight other hunters within a half mile of this buck the same morning I shot it.
So this public land spot was no huge secret but those big old bucks sure know how to hold tight. Unfortunately, that's what doomed this buck in the end.
As you will see in the video, my first shot doesn't seem to be even close. I think my bullet may have hit a branch from the dead tree I was shooting through. Anyway, check out the video and see how well a 160 gr. accubond performs.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

rockroller said:


> Yes I had the short bus


Ya, I remember talking to you.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

VERY, Very NICE.....:!:.....

I learned a long time ago how difficult filming, and shooting, at the same time is......

Once again, very nice.......


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think I would have had the patience to set up a camera.I would have been to nervous he would disappear on me!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well that was definitely the coolest thing ive seen this season. Congrats on a true giant ridgetop!!!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice. A buck of a lifetime. 

How long did it take you to get that tag?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Very nice. A buck of a lifetime.
> 
> How long did it take you to get that tag?


General season. "0" points to draw.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool stuff ridge! Can't believe you fiddled with that camera as long as you did. Congrats!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

And to think you were filling burned out a few months ago! Great buck!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

great buck!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> General season. "0" points to draw.


 Best post I've seen on a monster buck so far this season! Congratulations!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy cow, look at the extra points! That's a dream buck for sure! Congrats Ridge.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Cool stuff ridge! Can't believe you fiddled with that camera as long as you did. Congrats!


I actually cut 4 minutes off the video that I was "fiddling" around with the camera and breathing very heavily. 
That's what probably kept me from freaking out and rushing my shot.
When I missed the first time, the first thing I did was to look into the camera viewfinder to see what the buck was doing.
When the buck did stand and cleared the brush, that's when I could see truly how big he was.:shock:
I kept saying to myself.... don't look at the antlers, focus on the body.:grin:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> And to think you were filling burned out a few months ago! Great buck!


Nothing has changed. I've already announced my retirement of the "steep and deep" hunting.
Next year will be my last.
Nothing like going out in a blaze of glory.:mrgreen:
Already looking forward to a very special 2016.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I have also retired from the steep and deep. I had a tag this year and still haven't gone out. Although I like to hunt life, work and kids keep me hopping. The last few years hunting with my kids has been better then any other hunt I've been on and they havent get anything big. I'm almost looking forward to just being a camp cook. Makes me sound old doesn't it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great buck Ridgetop! While watching the video footage last night, I could not believe how patient you were with the follow up shot - I would have been a wreck!!

I feel your pain about the "steep and deep" stuff, but as we've discussed, I only have a few more years as well and then it will be on to "easier" territory for my kids.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for your patience guys. Here's some better pictures of my buck.
He has a 31" wide main frame and 37" outside spread.
Scores somewhere a little over 200".


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! Did it have an over bite?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Nice! Did it have an over bite?


For some reason, that slipped my mind to check on.
Ooops.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

0 points. That's awesome.

Does option 2 get any credit or is weather to blame?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> 0 points. That's awesome.
> 
> Does option 2 get any credit or is weather to blame?


We first saw this buck two years ago.
I'm just glad a lion didn't kill it first.;-)


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Boom!! What a buck.


----------

